# C.P.E. Bach BWV 1020 flute & harpsichord on a piano



## Avengeil

Upon beginning to work on this piece (seriously and not just playing the notes) a big question comes to mind about articulation and phrasing... How would you approach this piece?

If I had a harpsichord at my disposal it would be a lot easier but know I'm debating on whether to imitate the instrument or use to full potential the capabilities of the piano. 

All thoughts welcome...


----------



## clavichorder

I wish I could help. I'm a big fan of the CPE concertos as a listener and would greatly appreciate a movement towards modern piano performances...

Just don't pull a Pletnev on us and make CPE Bach piano sonatas sound like etudes designed to show of piano skill or something...


----------



## Rasa

I think a very good place to start with all baroque music is reading Quantz's "Versuch einer Anweisung die Flöte traversiere zu spielen". I'm sure there are English translations.

It's filled with tonnes of authentic playing advice for any instrument, even if part of the book is specific to the flute.


----------



## Avengeil

Don't worry about that clavichorder I don't think I'm that radical 

Thanks for the reccomendation Rasa I'll check it out.


----------

